# Marcas buenas y económicas para Drivers??



## garies (Jul 16, 2010)

Hola, tengo intención de comprar un par de drivers para armar un bafle de 2 vías y tengo dudas respecto a que marca comprar.
La idea es conseguir algo económico con un rendimiento aceptable pero es difícil conseguir información de estas marcas alternativas.
Tengo una lista de marcas que estuve mirando y quisiera que ustedes opinen cuales merecen la pena y cuales no (experiencias personales, comentarios de terceros, etc).

American Pro
American Vox
Audio Sonic
Skp
Gbr
Zebra
Powerfull
Jahro
Audiopro

La idea es establecer un cierto criterio de marcas (si es posible) aunque entiendo que especialmente en estas marcas varía la calidad dependiendo del modelo. Las características que estoy buscando son de amplio rango (digamos entre 1/1,5kHz a 16/20kHz) en 8oHms y de 60/80W RMS. Esto es por si alguno conoce algún modelo en particular que se desempeñe correctamente.

Salu2 y desde ya muchas gracias por sus respuesta en este y en todos los temas!!!


----------



## detrakx (Jul 19, 2010)

Hola garies no conozco toda las marcas. Pero se que la mayoria son Chinos. Guarda con lo chino que te podes llevar una gran decepcion. El manejo de potencia estos ponen nuemeros irreales. Por otro lado la respuesta en F suelen ser nefastas. Y son caracteristicas impresindibles en el audio.

Hace poco medi un American Vox (son Chinos) y despues de los 8khz muere peor aun tira picos de resonancia y unos huecos terribles totalmente nocivos para la escucha. No los recomiendo. Jahro tiene su gama fabricada en China y otros nacionales no los conozcos pero se que hay gente que compro sus productos busca en el foro hay comentarios.
Por otro lado hay alternativas no tan costosas, Tenes la fabrica de Audifan ( Tonhalle ) que es Argentina. Tambien hablando de algo importado decente y no tan costoso es DAS. 

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 19, 2010)

¿No hay Eminence por tu localidad? Los drivers que tiene son buenos. Mucho más buenos que cualquiera de los que mencionaste. Trata de conseguirlos.


----------



## DanielU (Jul 19, 2010)

Selenium?

Lo usan mucho en audiocar debido a que se bancan bastante potencia. Y eso que son super sensibles.


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 20, 2010)

Hola, de las marcas que nombras, no las conozco (no las he usado).
Si es para audio hogar (por la potencia que mencionas, parecen asi) te recomiendo por experiencia propia y de otros, Audifan, GB, Audifiel, SPL (si bien es pro, algun modelo podes usar para hogar) y algùn Leea en buen estado (usado). Y si tenes mas presupuesto, entra en Madisound, fijate que marcas trabajan y despues, busca alguna en el pais (alguno que otro tiene).
Sds.


----------



## Dano (Jul 20, 2010)

Bastante mala cualquiera de las marcas, Skp hace bastante, sacó al mercado dos micrófonos inalámbricos muy buenos, pero fue lo único, despues todo lata...


----------



## garies (Jul 21, 2010)

Uff...que lástima...les tenía fe a algunos. 
Y la marca Bomber que tal?
Estuve viendo el modelo *Bomber DB3000FE*: 88W RMS, 8 oHms, 0.4-18.0 KHz


----------



## estebanlagos (Jul 22, 2010)

no especificas de cuanta pulgadas queres el driver.pero me imagino que de 1 pulgada.
mira de todas esas marcas...NO TE QUEDES CON NINGUNA.TODO CHINO!
COMPRA SELENIUM.
El De 1 Pulgada Que es Un Caballito de batalla es el selenium 220ti.no es caro y el repuesto original si lo quemas sale 65 mangos.
Este driver reemplazo al gran 210ti.el 210ti es el driver que muchos usaban como reemplazo en los bafles jbl que traian driver de 1 pulgada y se quemaban.ej:el de las jbl jrx 115.
segun los comentarios no habia gran diferencia entre uno y otro.
si compras chino y lo quemas probablemente te den como remplazo un repuesto generico.nunca sonara igual.
selenium tiene todas las especificaciones tecnicas de sus productos.la trae el driver o la podes bajar de la pagina.los chinos no traen nada.
una opinion nada mas.


----------



## djwash (Jul 22, 2010)

Hola, yo tengo un cabezal de 8 canales bastante completo, una consola de 3 canales, una potencia, parlantes de 15", 12 microfonos dinamicos y un juego de 2 microfonos inalambricos todo marca POWERFUL, todo tiene 2 años y muuuchas fiestas, con su debido cuidado nunca se rompio nada, podria decir que entre las marcas chinas recomiendo POWERFUL, de las otras (chinas) no digo nada porque no las he probado, tambien tengo unos driver LEEA, twiters, y graves de 18" SELENIUM que son un verdadero caño...

Saludos..


----------



## garies (Jul 31, 2010)

detrakx dijo:


> Hace poco medi un American Vox (son Chinos) y despues de los 8khz muere peor aun tira picos de resonancia y unos huecos terribles totalmente nocivos para la escucha. No los recomiendo.



Que modelo de driver AV mediste? porque me comentaron que de esa marca algunos  salieron buenos y otros no.

Salu2

Garies


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 31, 2010)

Echale un vistazo al Audifan D241, es de 60W de domo, sale $220.
Sds.


----------



## detrakx (Ago 2, 2010)

garies dijo:


> Que modelo de driver AV mediste? porque me comentaron que de esa marca algunos  salieron buenos y otros no.



Hola garies el modelo es AV-43, te dejo una medicion que le hice muy de cerca con una bocina exponencial de garganta y boca circular.

saludos


----------

